# Roller Coaster Tycoon 3 Error Message



## henrobules (Jun 2, 2009)

I tried installing RCT3 and it seemed successful. However, when I try to play it, I get an error message that says...

*Runtime Error!

Program: C:\Program Files\Atari\RollerCoaster Tycoon 3\RCT3.exe

abnormal program termination*


Then I discovered that my disc drive won't open. Please help! I have a Toshiba laptop.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Try running as administrator, and your disk drive won't open with the cd in it or nothing in it and did you restart your computer and still nothing?


----------



## henrobules (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm the administrator, and the disk drive opened when I let it hibernate for a bit. Yeah I restarted the computer, and it still wouldn't work.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

try the game in compatibility mode (like Windows XP or Windows 98)


----------



## toshiba&rollerc (Jul 7, 2009)

The same happens to me!! I have a toshiba and i just got the roller coaster tycoon 3 platinum edition and i tried to play it, but i couldn't there was the same odd message saying:

Runtime Error!

Program: C:\Program Files\Atari\RollerCoaster Tycoon 3\RCT3.exe

abnormal program termination

and also my disc drive won't open too i have to shut down my computer to get it out!!
This is so frustrating, i want to play, and also i'm not very good at the computer so i don't know what's the compability mode, can you help me?? ;S


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Run the game as administrator

find the game's .exe
right click and go into properties
compatibility (tab)
run as administrator.


----------

